# Lucky's New mohawk color



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Just thought I would share with ya'll Lucky's new mohawk color. Of course I had to include another picture of Bailey giving me attitude because she had to get groomed. I swear that little face of hers is full of attitude :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lucky looks like a Rock Star, tongue sticking out and all!!! Bailey looks sweet, as usual!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Is that Lucky's Kiss impression (a la Gene Simmons)? He is rockin' that look. And I don't think that's attitude from Bailey...it's just, I'm sexy and I know it. :wub:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Is that Lucky's Kiss impression (a la Gene Simmons)? He is rockin' that look. And I don't think that's attitude from Bailey...it's just, I'm sexy and I know it. :wub:


Susan you are to funny :HistericalSmiley: If I could only teach Lucky to raise his paw and shake his had up and down then he would totally be a rock star :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

LOL - LOVE IT!!! They both look great! Made my afternoon. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Lucky looks awesome! I should dye Gussy's 'hawk.

Bailey looks like she is giving you the stink eye!!!! Better watch out!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub:to cute:wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So did you really dye it or was it a hair piece? Totally cool


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

mdbflorida said:


> So did you really dye it or was it a hair piece? Totally cool



Oh yeah it's really dyed we were trying the whole mohawk style and decided to add color.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG that is funny. I thought it was just a wig. NOw if I tried doing that to Boo, the ninja when i get near his face, he would have more than just the mohawk colored -including me!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*These Pictures are fantastic and the Look on their Faces,Priceless.*
*Loved them Nickee**


----------

